
Ask HN: A good Firefox extension to stop scrips and animations in inactive tabs? - reitanqild
Anyone knows a good extension that limits cpu usage from inactive tabs?<p>Bonus points for lettibg me specify exceptions.
======
cdvonstinkpot
I haven't used FF for years, but when I did I used 'NoScript' for that & it
worked well. There's a few variants of it for added functionality, too.

